# Competition hog hunt!



## hawg dawg (Jun 10, 2010)

Here we go boys!......This will be the mother of all hunts. If you hunt hogs or predators get involved

http://scurryoutdoorssouth.com/


----------



## pitbull (Jun 10, 2010)

2 man teams...So only 2 people can hunt together the whole 2 days? Or only two people to represent a team? 2 people is kinda tuff for this kind of hunt. Teams of 4 make more sense to me.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 10, 2010)

The heaviest boar is the winner.....welllll

Sometimes the heaviest boar in the woods is not the baddest.

I might not beable to give them a 400lb boar in 2 days but I can give them a heap of 200lbers with 2.5''+tusk and truck full of cut dogs.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 11, 2010)

with 4 man teams you could have 4 people runnin 4 different packs of dogs all over the place. 2 people is plenty to get the job done, and the biggest hog might not be the baddest, but how would you determine which dead hog was the baddest? How would you determine a winner?

All the rules sound pretty good to me, just would have to figure out how to keep a big boar cooled for 2 days


----------



## pitbull (Jun 11, 2010)

Aint noboby running a whole pack of dogs by themselves, to hard enough to getting a hog tied and getting 3/4 dogs of it to do that. 

Before someone runs 4 packs of dogs they'll put a bullet in that 400lb hog in there pen and throw on there truck!
_
'and the biggest hog might not be the baddest, but how would you determine which dead hog was the baddest'_

Not a dead 300lb hog with 1inch tusk! Tusk to me is the true trophy not the wieght. Just like a buck!

A combination of weight and tusk. Tusk making up for more points.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbull said:


> The heaviest boar is the winner.....welllll
> 
> Sometimes the heaviest boar in the woods is not the baddest.
> 
> I might not beable to give them a 400lb boar in 2 days but I can give them a heap of 200lbers with 2.5''+tusk and truck full of cut dogs.




A 200lb boar could win it very easy  That's a good hog! If you can do that, you might want to think about getting in.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbull said:


> Aint noboby running a whole pack of dogs by themselves, to hard enough to getting a hog tied and getting 3/4 dogs of it to do that.
> 
> Before someone runs 4 packs of dogs they'll put a bullet in that 400lb hog in there pen and throw on there truck!
> _
> ...



_"Any team that does not follow the official hunt rules of the challenge will be immediately disqualified.
All finalists will be subject to a polygraph test following the final check in of the challenge. You will be
asked a series of questions. If your team captain should show deception of any kind you will
immediately be disqualified. The team’s entry fee will not be refunded and you will be fined $500.00
plus the cost of the polygraph test. For example if you have a hog in a pen that you are fattening up
for this contest you better think again. It will not be worth the shame, embarrassment or the fine."_

I don't think anybody will want to cheat just not worth it.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Jun 11, 2010)

> Aint noboby running a whole pack of dogs by themselves, to hard enough to getting a hog tied and getting 3/4 dogs of it to do that.


I know quite a few guys who hunt by themselves! 2 baydogs and a leashed bulldog. Done it many times myself and tied the hog. It gets interesting on the bigguns but it is definetly fun!! I like the two man teams, that way me and three of my friends can make up two teams and place in two differant spots.

True Grit


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

POP-A-TOP said:


> I know quite a few guys who hunt by themselves! 2 baydogs and a leashed bulldog. Done it many times myself and tied the hog. It gets interesting on the bigguns but it is definetly fun!! I like the two man teams, that way me and three of my friends can make up two teams and place in two differant spots.
> 
> True Grit



That's right! I hope ya'll come.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbull said:


> Aint noboby running a whole pack of dogs by themselves, to hard enough to getting a hog tied and getting 3/4 dogs of it to do that.
> 
> .



Speak for yourself. . . .caught plenty of hogs by myself. . . and know quite a few folks that can and have also. Not everyone has to run 5 or 6 dogs to catch hogs, and if you trained you dogs well, they shouldnt be any problem once the hog is caught


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 11, 2010)

Pitbull i like the tusk but that isn't the trophy in my opion. The trophy is to be able to get out there and hunt with friends and to be able to call your self a hog dogger  and heck i like the meat and like helpin people out and giveing them the meat.


----------



## runemdown&catch (Jun 11, 2010)

i hunt in several quota hunts here in FL. and most of them only let you have 1 or 2 assistants and 3 free running dogs on the ground and i think thats the way it should be. i also love to hunt by myself sometimes only bringing 1 or 2 dogs. it seems to me that the compatitions gonna come down to who has the better property to hunt.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 11, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Speak for yourself. . . .caught plenty of hogs by myself. . . and know quite a few folks that can and have also. Not everyone has to run 5 or 6 dogs to catch hogs, and if you trained you dogs well, they shouldnt be any problem once the hog is caught



Dont get me wrong....... let me rephrase.... 

Hog doggn solo:

Ive done it countless times and will do countless times again but thats not my choice of option to do during a competition hunt with $1000 on line. Sure be nice to get a return on some of that $35 a bag feed. 

I run 2 bay 1 catch sometimes just 3 bay. We might run more when going with another hog hunter who has dogs also but all my dogs catch and rarely rarely do we have a chase!


----------



## pitbull (Jun 11, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Pitbull i like the tusk but that isn't the trophy in my opion. The trophy is to be able to get out there and hunt with friends and to be able to call your self a hog dogger  and heck i like the meat and like helpin people out and giveing them the meat.



Thats the reason I 'd like more than 2 people. For the fun times. Having more than 2 people don't mean you gonna catch a bigger hog just means you get to share the experience with freinds.  Regardless of what the rules are 1 person, 2 people, 1 dog, 2 dogs, 20 dogs, IM IN! It's a good legit reason to tell the wife I'm going hog doggn!!! And as far as trophys go hmmmm.... I think i'd rather have a big ole trophy hog on the wall than Scott(Hawg Dawg)


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2010)

There ya go Nick.  No matter what we catch we will take it to the weigh in just to support our sport.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 11, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Speak for yourself. . . .caught plenty of hogs by myself. . . and know quite a few folks that can and have also. Not everyone has to run 5 or 6 dogs to catch hogs, and if you trained you dogs well, they shouldnt be any problem once the hog is caught



easy buddy don't speak ill of us...there is a place for it...kinda seems from my side it would be easier.  Not as much going on..even with 5-6 or 8..most of the time there are multple bays going on..most of the time there are only two people there at each bay or catch... depending on which dogs are involved ....and you are running to each one ....one right after the other.  Yep 2 bays and a lead in seems easy...only one thing to focus on


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 12, 2010)

YEA !!! Now you guys are talking. You Said it right  HOGHUNTER102 I think that you have the right mindset of getting out there and running hard for 2 days with your best hog buddy and having fun doing it.  Its not all about the tusk or the weight its about the passion of the sport and then showing up with some pork at check in and meeting new friends and seeing some old ones too.  I say split your hunting buddies up and compete against them too and you will have two competitions in one.


----------



## gigem (Jun 15, 2010)

Where do you sign up


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 15, 2010)

I think you can sign up at www.scurryoutdoorssouth.com. I know it is supposed to be a very organized event especially if Bass Pro is involved and hunters from GA and FLA will be there I know for sure.


----------



## JackJack77 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not being negative Nancy here, and I have not thoroughly read the rules...but what about people that have pinned up wild feral hogs that have been caught weeks and months before this was planned ya know? I mean i definately see the positive side of it as far as just spending the time in the wood with friends and family and enjoyin' the sport! but money hungry people that have pinned up hogs that are being fed out and gettin fat (trophy boars mainly) have a slight advantage IMO with winning the grand prizes, I  think each team, in the years to come tourney's, should have a tag along "assigned" person to actually witness the hog being caught/shot in the wild....just my opinion.

Also I think along with prizes for the biggest and biggest toothed, there should be a biggest live hog prize.


----------



## JohnE (Jun 18, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> Not being negative Nancy here, and I have not thoroughly read the rules...but what about people that have pinned up wild feral hogs that have been caught weeks and months before this was planned ya know? I mean i definately see the positive side of it as far as just spending the time in the wood with friends and family and enjoyin' the sport! but money hungry people that have pinned up hogs that are being fed out and gettin fat (trophy boars mainly) have a slight advantage IMO with winning the grand prizes, I  think each team, in the years to come tourney's, should have a tag along "assigned" person to actually witness the hog being caught/shot in the wild....just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think along with prizes for the biggest and biggest toothed, there should be a biggest live hog prize.






Like you said, you didn't read the rules. 

All finalists are subject to a polygraph test.


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 18, 2010)

I have read all the rules and it seems to me that things have been thought through pretty well on the organizing side.  I also like the polygraph and the *$500.00 cheating fine !!!!!! * this is the first hunt that i have seen with a fine for cheating i will be there big hog or little hog.  Sounds like a fun time and i have a long ride to get there too


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 19, 2010)

NIGHT SHOOTER said:


> I have read all the rules and it seems to me that things have been thought through pretty well on the organizing side.  I also like the polygraph and the *$500.00 cheating fine !!!!!! * this is the first hunt that i have seen with a fine for cheating i will be there big hog or little hog.  Sounds like a fun time and i have a long ride to get there too




Plus the cheater pays for the Polygraph. Just not worth it. Everybody I have talked to is getting PUMPED this will be a great time   Like night shooter said big or little I will be at the weigh in.


----------



## JackJack77 (Jun 19, 2010)

Like I also said above, I was not being negative just had a concern thats all.

Polygraph is a good thing! Glad they are doing that. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 19, 2010)

do you believe there will be a restriction on night hunting?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 19, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> plus the cheater pays for the polygraph. Just not worth it. Everybody i have talked to is getting pumped this will be a great time   Like night shooter said big or little i will be at the weigh in.:d



x2!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 19, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> Plus the cheater pays for the Polygraph. Just not worth it. Everybody I have talked to is getting PUMPED this will be a great time   Like night shooter said big or little I will be at the weigh in.



Wish the weigh in was today we would of had a gooden to turn in this morning.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 19, 2010)

good job sg


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 20, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Wish the weigh in was today we would of had a gooden to turn in this morning.



Dang son, what cha catch.


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be dogging all day and night eating PB & J and taking a few little naps in between before we head to Bass Pro for the 2:00 check in.  All it says in their rules is you have to abide by the laws where you intend to hunt.  As far as Night Vision and SWAT hunters as I call them it says nothing in the rules.  I noticed their website has contact us regarding info and questions.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 20, 2010)

NIGHT SHOOTER said:


> I will be dogging all day and night eating PB & J and taking a few little naps in between before we head to Bass Pro for the 2:00 check in.  All it says in their rules is you have to abide by the laws where you intend to hunt.  As far as Night Vision and SWAT hunters as I call them it says nothing in the rules.  I noticed their website has contact us regarding info and questions.




Deep down inside these guys should feel guilty about night vision hunting for this comp while us doggers are working our back out sweating ,handling dogs, hitting swamps blind ect....

BUT if that makes them feel like a real winner then whaterever either way if I catch one 20lbs or 500lbs it will be strapped to my dog box when I pull in to check in!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> Dang son, what cha catch.



Dang good boar.He went 320 with close to 3 in tusk.I sent gigem a pic and he said he was a gooden


----------



## pitbull (Jun 20, 2010)

I just talked the one of the guys at Scurry Outdoors.

First off I would like to say these guys are on top of things! BIG TIME

I sent in an email and he called me back within 20 minutes!! Super customer service!

He asked alot of questions about how I felt about the rules and how I would like to see the comp be held based on my hunting tactics and style of hunting. 
These guys want to make this fun and fair for all.  No matter if your a doggers, bowhunter, nightvision, children whatever the circumstance. 

We all must get intouch with these guys so they can make decions on how to set this event up based on all of our ideas, so we are all happy.

Just talking to him got me pumped up! I can't wait

Oh yeahh for you CHEATERS out there They got a lil sometn sometn for yall. So its best to not even attempt it!
Ill be filming my hunt so there are no question


www.scurryoutdoorssouth.com

info@scurryoutdoorssouth.com

Ken Scurry - 404-732-5658
Jeff Scurry - 404-732-5399


----------



## JackJack77 (Jun 20, 2010)

pitbull said:


> I just talked the one of the guys at Scurry Outdoors.
> 
> First off I would like to say these guys are on top of things! BIG TIME
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing! and yes I agree the thermal/NV shooters do have an advantage...Just pull a trigger and haul it to bass pro. No work at all involved..


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 20, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Dang good boar.He went 320 with close to 3 in tusk.I sent gigem a pic and he said he was a gooden



ask Gabe to send it to me I want to see it thats a man SG


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 20, 2010)

pitbull said:


> I just talked the one of the guys at Scurry Outdoors.
> 
> First off I would like to say these guys are on top of things! BIG TIME
> 
> ...




These guy's are great! we all need to get involved and make a showing on this hunt. Get your Friends, Wifes, Kids everybody to come to the weighin.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I am for sure getting in on this. This is something very new and just what we need. I know I will be filming every bit of action from the hunt to the weigh-ins and hope to have a monsta boar to bring in myself. I cannot wait and see what kind of brutes all you guys bring in. I know it will be impressive. If my day hunting tactics don't pay off(I hope to do it with a bow first), I know that mr. Hog SWAT will help me out. Can't wait for it.
But believe me there is work involved when out there hunting on a spot and stalk basis. We don't have a nose to go out and smell them out. Also the leg work those dogs do is unbelieveable. When it comes to a monster boar hog, like what it will take to win this, they are few and far between. By whatever means it takes to get him it is still a challenge anyway you look at it. Just to get to see a 300lb plus boar is an accomplishent in itself.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 20, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> ask Gabe to send it to me I want to see it thats a man SG



I cant get him but if you will pm me your number ill send it to ya


----------



## gigem (Jun 21, 2010)

*hogs*



pitbull said:


> Deep down inside these guys should feel guilty about night vision hunting for this comp while us doggers are working our back out sweating ,handling dogs, hitting swamps blind ect....
> 
> BUT if that makes them feel like a real winner then whaterever either way if I catch one 20lbs or 500lbs it will be strapped to my dog box when I pull in to check in!!


we run nvg dogs and mainly track dogs.


----------



## gigem (Jun 21, 2010)

see yall at the wiegh in


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Jun 22, 2010)

see yall at the weigh in we are in and looking forward to it!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes sir, ya'll get ready for a good time.


----------



## boarbutcher (Jun 23, 2010)

definetly will be there


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 24, 2010)

*Sos predator & wild hog challenge contact*

HEY DOGGERS !!! I spoke with the promoter of the Bass Pro competition hunt today and they are looking at changing some of the rules.  I suggested no night vision along with other stuff.  He was very nice and responded quickly.  You guys contact them and give em your suggestions these guys are here to listen and they want to get our feed back.  As he said he cannot make everyone happy but they are dang sure trying.  I was on the phone with him for over 20 minutes and they seem to have it together.   Please contact them at www.scurryoutdoorssouth.com


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh one more thing  ....... Forget about cheating ... That aint gonna happen.  If you get caught they are gonna be in the (gon hall of shame) i also think they will  probably get fed to the honest hunters out there too.
I would love to bay em up and turn on a catch for good measure


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the night vision aspect. Humans do not have the scenting abilities that dogs do. So by having dogs out running and scenting down hogs gives a advantage against guys that are held to only day hunting and the hopes of finding that trophy boar. It is legal and should not be frowned down upon. I am not trying to set boundaries. If it is legal and a guy ends up getting a trophy boar, then everyone should be happy and commend that person on a job well done.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds like fun


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 25, 2010)

*Regarding night vision / thermal tactics*

Hey Milly.  Im not doggin the SWAT or Tactical hunter they do the farmer a great service and duty in HOG CONTROL during planting season.  I have seen this first hand.  SWAT hunters have taken a bad rap by the dog community that is for sure because some think that they are erradicating the hog population and there is no sport in doing so.  You could take  20 thousand hogs out of Georgia per week and it would only stimulate the population.  I am by far for all types of hunting... in fact.  I use a Night Optics D-760 Hand Select Autogated 6x  for predator hunting and have tons of cash invested in IR and Scope.  I have also done the Thermal /Night Vision SWAT HUNT experience with a GA Outfitter and had a blast mowing down pork. Lets just see what the new rules say or if there are any rule changes at all.  Thats why everyone should contact or email the promoter.  I  may use a sling shot just to see how the polygraph machine reacts. Sling shots have not been ruled out I dont think.  besides without night vision I would not be NIGHT SHOOTER.


----------



## Boar Stalker (Jul 5, 2010)

I plan on being there! Very good idea!


----------

